# Finish Kare vs Serious Performance...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I wasnt even going to bother washing the cars this weekend, but after my good friend Epoch had me 3-0 on quality posts this weekend I felt compelled....

Last week I had a nice little order with Alex at Serious Performance, and as well as some special stuff for a big weekend coming up, I got a bottle of his sealant and cleaner. I have the SP QD's (excellent) and already used a sample of the SP Paint Cleanser a good few times but it had run out and I needed more. I had never used his sealant and long been intrigued about it, especially given its silly price tag of £7.95 for a 250ml bottle!

So even though the Audi was detailed only 2 weeks ago, I decided to have a little play. Up against the SP Sealant I thought I'd try something else new on the block here, the FK#185 Quick Gloss Anti-Static Sealant Glaze. I first used this on a new A4 the other week and liked it, so time to pull it out again.

So, a quick ONR wash (except the wheels which are getting a full deetail very soon) and a chance to use the SP Uber Detailing MF. My favourite drying towel is the SP Uber towel, as its soooo thick and soft and it does a great job. This is very similar but about half the size and double thickness material. And its blue! I was very surprised that this thing dried the entire A3 just fine and afterwards there was nothing to even wring out. With an ONR wash a smaller towel is handy so you can dry a panel at a time without risk of touching dirty panels - this is just the job :thumb:










After the wash all was looking good










*SP Paint Cleaner*

I decided to use the SP Paint Cleanser on all the panels as prep. Its a medium thickness cream liquid, so I misted a soft foam applicator and poured on a little cleaner. No fancy colours or smells - it actually smells of Windolene for any of you that remember that horrid purple window stuff!










This stuff is nice and easy to use, but begins to dry fairly quickly, so seems to be best applied to smaller sections and worked, then a dab more on the pad and the next area. Not quite as easy as something like the P21S/R222 cleaner but still easy. It is also easy to remove, whether you do 1 panel at a time or a few and leaves a nice bright and clean finish. Fairly slick but not an oily slick finish. I see a place in the tolbox for this cleaner as Alex tells me it leaves nothing behind so is ideal for use under even fussy sealants. The side of the car was fully cleaned and ready to go...

*SP Polymer Sealant*

First up. on the front wing and drivers door I went for the SP Sealant. I have long wondered about this product for some reason. There are a few products that seem to raise my curiosity every so often and this one had for some reason  So, a very soft gold LC pad, a few dabs of sealant and off we go. This stuff looks and even smells just like the cleaner - I did have to look twice to make sure I hadnt been an idiot. I would mark the bottles in future to avoid an embarrassing mistake 










Whats it like? Its not hard to apply but also not the easiest. Slightly thick so it takes a little work to get an even thin layer, but not exactly difficult. Its more like applying a paste wax than a liquid sealant in some ways, and reminded me of applying the Duragloss sealants somehow. Pretty economical with only a little product needed to coat the wing and door. I'd like to try it by machine with a soft pad next time and see how it does.

Not sure if you can see it here, but after applying on the drivers door...










Then I left it to dry as instructed, while I did the FK. About 10 mins later I wiped it off and it was very easy. No smears or issues - just wipe and done :thumb:

*FK#185 Sealant Glaze*

This is described on the bottle as...

_Highly reflective premium polymer, co-polymer and amino functional resins are blended with a mild cleaner and micro buffing polish creating a durable, clean, optically enhanced, high gloss finish. Anti-corrosive agents, UV inhibitors, patented anti-static agents and polymer cross-linked glazing compounds are added for extreme rich depth and gloss, reduced dust attraction, corrosive/hard water resistance and sun damage protection._

I am not quite sure how to think of this stuff? I guess its something of an AIO, as it says light cleaners and abrasives, but I havent really seen much evidence of cleaning when I've used it so far. I do like the idea of the type of protection is says it gives though.

It can be applied by hand or machine but I applied just like the SP sealant and I made sure to work it quite well to make sure any abrasives were worked. Its slightly mauve with no real smell to it. It was then given a few minutes to cure, until it passed the swipe test. It wasnt quite as easy to remove this time, with a couple of areas needing a light spray of QD.










*Results*

Frankly, I have used more products on this car in the 2 years we've had it than I can remember. Very few stand out from a looks point of view. These 2 were the same. I will give them the accolade of making my car look "Very Glossy". It looked freshly detailed and vibrant - excellent. I couldnt see any difference in the panels at all, and it looked as good as it has ever done!

FK#185 Rear Wing & Rear Door










SP Polymer Sealant Front Wing & Door










About 30 mins later I gave them a quick water test and both showed very good beading for sealants. The FK#185 really impressed me last time out, with tight upright beads for the 4 weeks I saw the car - not bad if this is an AIO. The SP Sealant did the same today. Both were fairly slick as well - no difference to the touch IMHO.

FK#185 Left -------SP Sealant Right










*Conclusions*

The bargain SP Sealant impressed me. If you want a low cost set of products the SP cleaner and sealant should be on your list. Will be interesting to see how it lasts but as most of us dont leave stuff that long, I doubt it will be an issue.

I dont know what to make of the FK#185? Its a good product for sure, and easy to use with what looks like good protection and useful anti-static properties, and it leaves a very nice finish, but how does it fit in with the range? They already have an AIO with the FK#215, but that rates higher on cleaning and lower on protection. Maybe this sits as an alternative where cleaning is less of a priority? They also have the FK#2180 sealant that offers even higher rated protection and the anti-static properties, but that doesnt bead or sheet in the same way as this does... I think I might find a home for it as a base for Pink Wax or maybe as a quick 1-step by hand or machine  Suggestions on a postcard :lol:

Comments & questions....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great review mate :thumb:

Always thought the SP own range of products worked far better then their bargain price would have you believe.

Not tried either of the 2 FK one's you've mentioned so can't really comment on these. 

Think you missed a bit as well :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Very interesting Mr Pickle, i think it's true the fun is in looking for a difference rather than there always being one. 

Very few bad products...

Still loving the colour of the Audi

Will you be bringing all these goodies with you Friday?


PS I'll not post today's activities then


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great little review, good read,


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

where'd I miss a bit  it has been known though :lol:

The bright look of the FK would suit that silver of your I reckon. Next time remind me and I'll hook you up with some bits to try


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Very interesting Mr Pickle, i think it's true the fun is in looking for a difference rather than there always being one.
> 
> Very few bad products...
> 
> ...


I'll bring whatever you like, but the car is only so big :lol:



james b said:


> Great little review, good read,


cheers James - YOU started all the FK fun with that big old tin I found tucked away at your detailing event last year!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Damon - very interesting.

I love the SP Cleanser, never tried the sealant though, looks like a good purchase - very good price!

The 185 is indeed an odd choice in the range. I've used 215 which I got great results with via DA, and was an ideal base for 1000P. I guess 185 is, as you say, more of an AIO as it protects more.

I'll let you know what I think when I try some 

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Got you.............................. :lol:

You forgot the wheels.....even if you are going to do them next week you could have at least cleaned them 

And thanks for the offer bud :thumb: will do..


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HA HA HA I had FK1000 from way back, Alex gave me that tin and it was the one he got sent for testing, he said he could not get through it all, i must have had the 6 months - a year before that meet, i was using it as a wheel sealant (still am in many cases dose a good job) its the only way i might actually get through the ever lasting tin.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the review mate. Loving the SP products at the moment.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I made a similar comparison, but with Finish Kare 2180 vs Serious Performance Super Sealant. I think the Serious Performance Paint Cleanser and Super Sealant products are really good - the glow from the sealant and how it lasts is really good. Let's see what you think in a few weeks.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Orca said:


> I made a similar comparison, but with Finish Kare 2180 vs Serious Performance Super Sealant. I think the Serious Performance Paint Cleanser and Super Sealant products are really good - the glow from the sealant and how it lasts is really good. Let's see what you think in a few weeks.


didnt see that. The FK2180 is another interesting product. I suspect the poor beading puts off or confuses people on its real performance, but the level of protection it claims to offer is appealing. I need to get out and try that one a little more and see how it does.

Certainly intrigued by the SP stuff. With their QD and Show Detailer its potentially a cracking range, as those 2 products are as good as anything else IMHO.


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice review Bigpikle, I am starting to develop my SP range of car care products as they definately offer value for money & are also offer good results.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RobA3 said:


> Nice review Bigpikle, I am starting to develop my SP range of car care products as they definately offer value for money & are also offer good results.


let us know what you think of the stuff you have...

I polycharged the original SP Show Detailer and used it on my wheels after every wash. the protection was never ending and made them sooo easy to clean. Its good on paint too.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> didnt see that. The FK2180 is another interesting product. I suspect the poor beading puts off or confuses people on its real performance, but the level of protection it claims to offer is appealing. I need to get out and try that one a little more and see how it does.
> 
> Certainly intrigued by the SP stuff. With their QD and Show Detailer its potentially a cracking range, as those 2 products are as good as anything else IMHO.


Yeah, 2180 does kind of "soak in" on first application, the second better and of course, topped with 1000P quite awesome. My notes: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98952


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> let us know what you think of the stuff you have...
> 
> I polycharged the original SP Show Detailer and used it on my wheels after every wash. the protection was never ending and made them sooo easy to clean. Its good on paint too.


 I am currently using Alex's DA Fine Cut polishing range on scrap panels mind... & they are good.
I should be seeing Alex at some point this week to collect some of the detailers along with a few other bits from the SP range, out of interest have used the FK425 & the SP show detailer V2, if so how do they compare.
Thanks Rob


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RobA3 said:


> I am currently using Alex's DA Fine Cut polishing range on scrap panels mind... & they are good.
> I should be seeing Alex at some point this week to collect some of the detailers along with a few other bits from the SP range, out of interest have used the FK425 & the SP show detailer V2, if so how do they compare.
> Thanks Rob


I have both here...

The FK425 is a great QD that leaves a good gloss and super slick finish, with some anti-static properties as well. I would see the SD (v1 & 2) as more of a spray sealant though as it does seem to add some protection of its own. They are slightly different IMHO so you could easily have both.

If I have wax on my car I stick to a pure QD like the 425 or OID or similar, but if I have a sealant LSP then I would happily use the SD after a wash. There are quite a few reviews of the SD v1 & 2 on here and in the SP form IIRC.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Orca said:


> Yeah, 2180 does kind of "soak in" on first application, the second better and of course, topped with 1000P quite awesome. My notes: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98952


dont know how I missed your thread first time round but enjoyed reading it again now...has my thoughts turning to winter already though :lol:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

For me, it showed up what a good product that Serious Performance Paint Cleanser is, how their Super Sealant is a great product and how I just can't be without Finish Kare 1000P and 1016 shampoo now.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Orca said:


> For me, it showed up what a good product that Serious Performance Paint Cleanser is, how their Super Sealant is a great product and how I just can't be without Finish Kare 1000P and 1016 shampoo now.


with you that... Looking forward to seeing how it does in the next few weeks. Lots of rain forecast this week


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Good informative reviews as usual Damon :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

All 3 looks like great products.I have been thinking about trying the SP paint cleaner/Sealant on my alloys for a while now because I think it would work well.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great review there BP and stunning Audi also :thumb:. The SP sealant does look like a good buy.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice review and the car looks great:thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

hows this compare to Tripple dya think?

Im wanting a glaze to hide the scratches and top up with a spray wax every wash.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You've dug this one up! What a blast from the past!

I never used it myself so couldn't tell you. Honestly though, these products all tend to be fairly similar, the differences tend to be in how well the play with other things.


----------

